# Software > Linux >  Νέο Debian Mirror

## Ifaistos

Από σήμερα είναι σε λειτουργία Debian mirror στον κόμβο μου.

Υπάρχουν τα packages για Debian stable (Woody), testing (Sarge) καθώς και αυτά που βρίσκονται στο cslab και αφορούν το AWMN.

Έτσι όσοι από τις γύρω περιοχές είχαν προβλήματα με την πρόσβαση στο cslab μπορούν να ορίσουν τα εξής στο sources-list

*** Ο mirror για woody είναι εκτός προσωρινά ***
Woody



```
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/mirror/debian/ woody main non-free contrib
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/mirror/debian-non-US/ woody/non-US main non-free contrib
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/cslab-mirro...ebian/updates/ woody/updates main non-free contrib
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/cslab-mirror/pub/linux/apt stable main
```

Επίσης αν θέλετε τα security updates



```
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/security woody/updates main
```


Για sarge



```
# Ifaistos AWMN Mirror, node #2030, southern nodes. Updated daily @ 04.00
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pub/linux/debian/ sarge main non-free contrib
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pub/linux/debian/ sarge main/debian-installer
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/security  sarge/updates main non-free contrib
deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/cslab-mirror/pub/linux/apt ng main


deb-src http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pub/linux/debian/ sarge main non-free contrib
deb-src http://www.ifaistos.awmn/security  sarge/updates main non-free contrib
deb-src http://www.ifaistos.awmn/cslab-mirror/pub/linux/apt ng main
```

Αν θέλει και κάποιος άλλος να στήσει ένα Debian mirror, μπορώ να του δώσω ένα copy του δικού μου, για να μην τα ξανα πάρει από το inet και απλά να κατεβάζει τα updates κάθε μέρα.
Χρειάζεται περίπου 40GB χώρο στο δίσκο και πρόσβαση στο Inet μέσω dsl για τα updates. 

Ο mirror γίνεται update καθημερινά στις 04:00

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλύτερα sarge παρα woody ΙΜHO

----------


## Ifaistos

It's on the way  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Άντε να κάνει κανείς κοντινός στο Γαλάτσι κανένα Mirror γιατί όσπου να φτάσω στον Ifaistos (αν φτάσω) περνάω από 14 hops  :: 


```
traceroute to ns.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.66), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.23.24.1 (10.23.24.1)  333.031 ms  220.877 ms  224.999 ms
 2  * gw-jacobs.manolis.awmn (10.23.25.225)  494.137 ms  442.871 ms
 3  gw-manolis.koem.awmn (10.42.43.89)  597.412 ms *  547.440 ms
 4  gw-koem.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.158)  585.135 ms  96.506 ms  61.801 ms
 5  10.2.8.182 (10.2.8.182)  219.600 ms  281.081 ms  425.465 ms
 6  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161)  314.209 ms  249.907 ms  481.607 ms
 7  gw-ap.john70.awmn (10.2.15.97)  80.159 ms  339.060 ms  377.003 ms
 8  gw-john70.ee.awmn (10.2.15.165)  351.425 ms  470.657 ms  446.104 ms
 9  gw-ee.nakis.awmn (10.31.176.10)  458.795 ms  540.256 ms  295.193 ms
10  10.27.227.73 (10.27.227.73)  454.650 ms  214.960 ms  237.940 ms
11  10.27.227.106 (10.27.227.106)  604.045 ms  383.025 ms  466.543 ms
12  gw-mezger.pzach.awmn (10.40.177.73)  404.860 ms  190.065 ms  167.823 ms
13  gw-pzach.ifaistos.awmn (10.40.177.67)  251.272 ms  501.370 ms  287.968 ms
14  ns.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.66)  380.182 ms  587.272 ms  475.496 ms
```

κανείς ενδιαφερόμενος για sarge φυσικά ;

----------


## Ifaistos

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί και mirror για τα πακέτα του sarge.
Προσθέστε τα παρακάτω στο sources.list




> #sarge
> deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pub/linux/debian/ sarge main non-free contrib
> deb-src http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pub/linux/debian/ sarge main non-free contrib
> 
> deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pu ... an-non-US/ sarge/non-US main non-free contrib
> deb-src http://www.ifaistos.awmn/ntua-mirror/pu ... an-non-US/ sarge/non-US main non-free contrib
> 
> deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/cslab-mirror/m ... n/updates/ sarge/updates main non-free contrib
> 
> deb http://www.ifaistos.awmn/cslab-mirror/pub/linux/apt testing main

----------


## spirosco

Εχουμε χωρο στον server του συλλογου για να στηθει κι εκει το mirror.
Θειο ifaiste ετοιμασε το rsync σου...  ::

----------


## andreas

Εχω ηδη ξεκινησει να στηνω ενα στο Μαρουσι  ::

----------


## aangelis

Υπάρχει άλλος ενεργός mirror εκτός από
cslab και Ifaistos για Debian sarge?

----------


## tlogic

> Εχουμε χωρο στον server του συλλογου για να στηθει κι εκει το mirror.
> Θειο ifaiste ετοιμασε το rsync σου...


Τελικά έγινε κάτι με το σύλλογο;

----------


## aangelis

> Εχουμε χωρο στον server του συλλογου για να στηθει κι εκει το mirror.
> Θειο ifaiste ετοιμασε το rsync σου...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει ενα mirror και δυτικά γιατι
απο ifaistos και cslab κατεβάζει με 800bytes/sec

----------


## spirosco

Επειδη δεν ειδα κανεναν να δραστηριοποιειται σχετικα με το θεμα, θα σηκωσω το sarge mirror στο server της λεσχης και το sync θα γινεται μεσω της dsl μου.
Αν προλαβω ισως να ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι το ΣΚ.

----------


## aangelis

> Επειδη δεν ειδα κανεναν να δραστηριοποιειται σχετικα με το θεμα, θα σηκωσω το sarge mirror στο server της λεσχης και το sync θα γινεται μεσω της dsl μου.
> Αν προλαβω ισως να ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι το ΣΚ.


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## thdim

Super!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## netsailor

Πάντως και για τα βόρεια κάτι ετοιμάζεται  ::

----------


## JS

> Επειδη δεν ειδα κανεναν να δραστηριοποιειται σχετικα με το θεμα, θα σηκωσω το sarge mirror στο server της λεσχης και το sync θα γινεται μεσω της dsl μου.
> Αν προλαβω ισως να ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι το ΣΚ.


Σπύρο αν μεταξύ μας έχουμε καλή ταχύτητα δεν χρειάζεται (όχι οτι είναι κακό). Εμένα δεν σταμάτησε ποτέ να δουλεύει το mirror (stable/unstable/testing - binaries).

----------


## spirosco

Οκ Γιαννη, συνενοηθηκα και με τον Δημητρη (netsailor) και ετοιμαζουμε κατι καλο.
Debian μονο να μην ηταν βεβαια...μπλιαχ  ::   ::

----------


## JS

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις κάθε (πχ) βδομάδα images απο sarge χρησιμοποιώντας wireless servers και να τα αποθηκεύεις στον server σου/μας ???
(Είναι εύκολο να γίνει με το jidgo)

----------


## spirosco

Το συζητησαμε και αυτο το σεναριο, αλλα καταληξαμε στο κλασσικο mirroring μεσω rsync για πρακτικους λογους.
To sync θα γινεται μια/δυο φορες την ημερα για να κραταμε και χαμηλα την ροη δεδομενων κατα τα updates.
Το πλανο περιεχει μια αλυσιδα mirrors.
Ολα τα mirrors θα βρισκονται κατω απο το domain debian.awmn και θα σηκωθει ενα web site στο http://www.debian.awmn
με πληροφοριες σχετικα με την χρηση του repository (κατι απλο, π.χ. σαν το dc.awmn).
Το ιδιο θα γινει και για το repository του slackware.

----------


## JS

Καλώς, όταν σηκωθεί το site (ή πριν) στείλε ένα πμ αν θες λεπτομέρειες (γιατί αν περιμένεις να δω ποστ σώθηκες  ::   ::   ::  ).
Άντε γιατί τέτοιος server που τα κάνει όλα είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένος (100 μέρες uptime παρακαλώ για πλάκα ! )

----------


## monst

> Το συζητησαμε και αυτο το σεναριο, αλλα καταληξαμε στο κλασσικο mirroring μεσω rsync για πρακτικους λογους.
> To sync θα γινεται μια/δυο φορες την ημερα για να κραταμε και χαμηλα την ροη δεδομενων κατα τα updates.
> Το πλανο περιεχει μια αλυσιδα mirrors.
> Ολα τα mirrors θα βρισκονται κατω απο το domain debian.awmn και θα σηκωθει ενα web site στο http://www.debian.awmn
> με πληροφοριες σχετικα με την χρηση του repository (κατι απλο, π.χ. σαν το dc.awmn).
> Το ιδιο θα γινει και για το repository του slackware.


Χε Χε...πονηρούλη .... το debian και το slack ξέρεις πολύ καλά να τα κάνεις rsync. 

Τα περιεχόμενα του φόρουμ όμως να τα κάνεις rsync για να μπορέσουμε να γλυτώσουμε από την λογοκρισία, δεν ξέρεις να τα κάνεις έτσι?

----------


## sbolis

> Τα περιεχόμενα του φόρουμ όμως να τα κάνεις rsync για να μπορέσουμε να γλυτώσουμε από την λογοκρισία, δεν ξέρεις να τα κάνεις έτσι?


(καλα, που πας και τα ξεθαβεις αυτά τα threads? Θα σε περίμενα σε πιο hot threads πχ. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 6&start=30)

κι εγώ είχα πει από παλιά για το php2email module 'η module ότι-γράφει-δεν-ξεγράφει αλλά δεν είχε τη δέουσα αντιμετώπιση..

Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν εμφανίζεσαι σε καμιά συνάντηση για να το συζητήσουμε;
ϊσως σου υπογράψω και το pgp κλειδί σου αν υποσχεθείς πως δε θα το
χρησιμοποιείς για να κάνεις validate fork προσωπικότητες  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Το συζητησαμε και αυτο το σεναριο, αλλα καταληξαμε στο κλασσικο mirroring μεσω rsync για πρακτικους λογους.
> To sync θα γινεται μια/δυο φορες την ημερα για να κραταμε και χαμηλα την ροη δεδομενων κατα τα updates.
> Το πλανο περιεχει μια αλυσιδα mirrors.
> Ολα τα mirrors θα βρισκονται κατω απο το domain debian.awmn και θα σηκωθει ενα web site στο http://www.debian.awmn
> με πληροφοριες σχετικα με την χρηση του repository (κατι απλο, π.χ. σαν το dc.awmn).
> Το ιδιο θα γινει και για το repository του slackware.


Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο σχετικά με αυτό;

----------


## Cha0s

Ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσω repository και για Slackware και για Debian στον κόμβο μου.

Κανείς να μου πει 5 πράγματα επί του θέματος;  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Λογω περιορισμενου χρονου δεν εχω προλαβει να το τελειωσω. Παραυτα το project προχωραει.
Πιστευω μεχρι το τελος του μηνα να ειναι ετοιμο.

----------


## spirosco

Επεσα εξω στο σχετικο χρονοδιαγραμα, αλλα μαλλον θ'αξιζει τελικα.
Σε λιγες μερες θα ειναι ετοιμο το debian mirror δυτικων -κι οχι μονο- προαστιων.
To original debian repository (woody,sarge,sid) ειναι 105GB+ αλλα κανοντας exclude τα πακετα για ασχετες πλατφορμες, το συνολικο μεγεθος κατεβηκε αρκετα.
Θα ειναι διαθεσιμο με http,ftp και rsync.

Σκεφθομουν επισης την δημιουργια του .debian.awmn μ'ενα web server να συγκεντρωνει ΟΛΟ το διαθεσιμο content για debian, 
πρακτικα δομημενο...κι αν οχι ολο το content, τουλαχιστον ενα ευχρηστο index για να βρισκουμε ευκολα αυτο που ψαχνουμε, καθως και πληροφοριες για τα διαθεσιμα awmn mirrors.
Ο λογος που γραφω "σκεφθομουν" κι οχι "θα γινει" ειναι γιατι περα απο το sync του repository, αντε και το αρχικο στησιμο του web server, 
το βασικο maintenance/update θα πρεπει να γινεται απο κατ'εξοχιν debianαδες (τυχαινει να εχουμε και αλλεργια...)  :: 

[sataniko gelio]Τωρα αν οι debianαδες κοιμασθε, κανενα προβλημα  ::  θα το κανω τουλαχιστον με το slack  ::  [/sataniko gelio]

----------


## Cha0s

Σπύρο αυτό με το debian.awmn το βρίσκω πολύ πρακτικό!

Και σαν subdomains να έχει τα επιμέρους repositories σε όλο το δίκτυο.

Εγώ είμαι μέσα και για slack & για debian repository στον κόμβο μου.

Για το slack ξεκίνησα να το στήσω αλλά λόγω χρόνου το παράτησα στην μέση.

Count me in πάντως σε όποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια  ::  

Λέω μόλις βρω χρόνο να κάνω κάτι αντίστοιχο και εγώ για το fedora (άσχετα αν θα το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο εγώ  ::  )

----------


## sbolis

> [sataniko gelio]Τωρα αν οι debianαδες κοιμασθε, κανενα προβλημα  θα το κανω τουλαχιστον με το slack  [/sataniko gelio]


Ωχ, θα πρέπει να κοιτάμε τώρα και τα pgp κλειδιά εκτός από τα md5 των 
αρχείων  ::

----------


## TNS

> Λέω μόλις βρω χρόνο να κάνω κάτι αντίστοιχο και εγώ για το fedora (άσχετα αν θα το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο εγώ  )


 Εεεεε και εγώ!  ::

----------


## tlogic

Επειδή αργούσε ο Σπύρος νόμιζα ότι είχε εγκαταληφθεί η
προσπάθεια και ήμουν έτοιμος να στήσω ένα debian mirror
στον κόμβο μου.
Αλλα απότι βλέπω τώρα δεν έχει νόημα αφού είμαστε δύο hop.

----------


## JS

Ρε σεις θα οργανωθούμε ή θα ξεπετάμε mirrors παντού ;  ::  
Τουλάχιστον ας φτιαχτεί μια σελίδα που θα έχει όλα τα ενεργά mirrors και τί προσφέρουν (source,bins,security,non-free,...)

----------


## koki

Mernion, ευκαιρία να βάλεις ένα Linux Mirrors section στο Services. 

Αλλά να έχει αναλυτικά το full path για το καθένα, copy paste στο sources.list .

----------


## spirosco

Tο debian mirror ολοκληρωθηκε* και γινεται sync μια φορα το 24ωρο:

- http://debian.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/
- ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn/Linux/Mirrors/debian/
- rsync rsync.spirosco.awmn::debian

Το επομενο βημα ειναι να μαζεψουμε ολα τα mirrors που παιζουν στο backbone και να τα "στεγασουμε" κατω απο ενα κοινο domain
π.χ. mirror-kati-ela-kosme-pare.debian.awmn κλπ.
Τελος ενα web site, κατι λιτο και περιεκτικο σαν το dc.awmn για παραδειγμα, που θα περιεχει τουλαχιστον
ενα index για ολα τα παραπανω.

Καλα downloads (κανω brake τωρα λογω αλεργικου περιστατικου)  :: 

*Εκρεμμουν τα debian-non-US & debian-security

edit: οι φημες που κυκλοφορει ο jous (yo men) οτι τα περιεχομενα του mirror ειναι νοθευμενα, ειναι ανυποστατες  ::

----------


## aangelis

Πως διαμορφώνεται το sources.list αρχειο για να τραβάει από αυτό τo mirror;

----------


## spirosco

/etc/apt/sources.list:

deb http://debian.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/debian/ sarge main non-free contrib
deb http://debian.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/debian-non-US sarge/non-US main contrib non-free
deb http://debian.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/debian-security/ sarge/updates main contrib non-free
deb ftp://debian.achille.awmn/mirror/debian/updates/ sarge/updates main non-free contrib 
deb ftp://debian.achille.awmn/pub/linux/apt ng main

edit: προσθεσα παραπανω και τα παλιοπακετα του achille  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Προσθέστε και τα παρακάτω για security και τα custom πακέτα για το AWMN:



```
deb ftp://debian.achille.awmn/mirror/debian/updates/ sarge/updates main non-free contrib
deb ftp://debian.achille.awmn/pub/linux/apt ng main
```

----------


## Ifaistos

Έγιναν αλλαγές στον mirror ώστε να συμβαδίζει με το sarge repository
Για τις νέες ρυθμίσεις δείτε το αρχικό μύνημα ή στο http://www.ifaistos.awmn/services/Debian-Mirror.htm

----------


## BladeWS

Kυριε Συνταξιούχε, έχουμε κάποιο νέο από το Δέβιαν ρεποζίτορι;  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εχμ, κομπλε πρεπει να ειναι -ειχα ξεχασει κατι symlinks πανω στο format  ::

----------


## BladeWS

```
Err http://10.17.119.141 testing/security-updates/contrib Packages
  404 Not Found
Err http://10.17.119.141 testing-proposed-updates/security-updates/main Packages
  404 Not Found
Err http://10.17.119.141 testing-proposed-updates/security-updates/non-free Packages
  404 Not Found
Err http://10.17.119.141 testing-proposed-updates/security-updates/contrib Packages
  404 Not Found
Fetched 6053kB in 25s (233kB/s)
W: Failed to fetch http://10.17.119.141/debian-secure-t...-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
```

  ::

----------


## spirosco

oops  ::  Το σιαξα κι αυτο και προσθεσα και το debian-volatile για να αποζημιωσω τους πιστους πελατες.
Μην με ρωτησετε τι ειναι το volatile, δεν εχω ιδεα  ::  Απλα το ειδα στου netsailor και ζηλεψα  ::

----------


## Neuro

Ενδιαφέρον ...




> What is debian-volatile?
> Some packages aim at fast moving targets, such as spam filtering and virus scanning, and even when using updated data patterns, they do not really work for the full time of a stable release. The main goal of volatile is allowing system administrators to update their systems in a nice, consistent way, without getting the drawbacks of using unstable, even without getting the drawbacks for the selected packages. So debian-volatile will only contain changes to stable programs that are necessary to keep them functional.


http://www.debian.org/volatile/

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## Nikiforos

Παίζει τίποτα για debian testing? γιατί κατεβάζω repos μόνο από internet  :: (

----------


## Nikiforos

edit...

----------

